# Frog in the pot syndrom



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

It seems a lot of folks in America are under the impression that we dont have to worry about loosing our hunting rights.
Kinda like the old example of the frog in the pot of water, you turn the heat up a little at a time and he wont jump out...eventually he'l boil to death.

I love this country and I'm thankfull that there are places like AT where we can discuss these issues. 
Another site, that I wont mention, will pull any post about political issues....even _hunting issues_. I will no longer visit nor support that site. They have a right to operate it like they want [I agree], but I also have a right not to support them.
This is no longer a safe era for hunters. Dont get me wrong, I'm not trying to look on the negative side......it's just a *fact* that our hunting rights are under assault. So many times different segments of hunters will fight against each other. I'm what a lot of folks call a _Traditional bowhunter_.
I support any real hunter [not poachers] that go to the feild ...whatever their weapon of choice may be. For those who think this will not happen [and I pray it doesn't], I say you should wake up and smell the Marxist breeze that is blowing. It's been blowing under both our political parties for the last 50 years, but, the stinch is much stronger today. Who would have ever thaught we would come this far??? Freedom is slipping from our hands.....Lets grab ahold and take it back. Pay attention to who you vote for as a hunter....look at their public voting record. The likes of Barney Frank, Chuck Schumer, ...all the leftist politicians vote against you every chance they get. I'm not talking about just the Demo'frats, Republicrats too. Look at what they do and how they vote and not at what they say. 
'Believe me, there are those that would snuff you're rights out in a NY second if given the chance. *Hunters need to stick together*.


----------



## MarksExtra (Feb 20, 2010)

Great post. This is so true. It seems most hunters are just plain passive. they don't worry about anything until it's too late, and then complain about it. It all comes so slow that you don't even notice it, but boy how the times have changed.


----------



## hoytmonger (Sep 16, 2008)

I find it interesting that the thread title implies acceptance of the gradual erosion of liberties, yet there's no support for "poachers." 
What do you consider a poacher? Someone that kills animals for the sake of killing them, or someone that hunts wild game as a way of living, or out of necessity, and doesn't comply with the government imposed regulation?


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

I geuss I figured common sense would prevail......night hunting, shooting a buck just for his horns ect.
Most of us dont have to hunt out of necessity, but if I had to kill an animal to survive I would.....though I dont see myself ever getting in that situation. 
I do see your point but game must be _managed_ to remain healthy ....as much as I'm against goverment intrusion, we must use common sense when it comes to game management.
I dont support the law intruding in the privacy of a person's home but I think they should break down the door ...if a child were being tortured ect. ect. ect.


----------

